# Be careful even while driving!



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Local electrician killed by falling tree as he was driving down the road.

http://times-herald.com/news/2016/07/falling-tree-kills-man-injures-another


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Local electrician killed by falling tree as he was driving down the road.
> 
> http://times-herald.com/news/2016/07/falling-tree-kills-man-injures-another


Time to ban trees. Do universities have safe spaces in the basement set up in case students read this and become afraid of trees?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That sucs


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

May he rest in peace. Talk about an act of God. Prayers sent up for the departed the boy and family.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

What a horrible tragedy for his family and friends. Sad story.


----------

